
Driving Your Car Will Soon Be Illegal - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/11/driving-your-car-will-soon-be-illegal/
======
lsiunsuex
I absolutely can't wait for self driving cars! Then all the slow,
inexperienced drivers can be driven around in the right lane and those of us
that know what we're doing can stay in the left.

Nothing is more infuriating then a senior citizen that can't look over their
shoulder to see who's in their blind spot and driving 10 miles under the limit
to be in front of you for miles upon miles of highway. Same thing with young
drivers - texting and fooling around listening to music to loud to hear a
siren a block away.

And thats not to put either demographic down; I hope to someday be a senior
citizen and being a teenager with a fresh license was fun also, but being a
good driver is a skill earned via years of practice. If self driving cars can
take the less experienced drivers out of the equation, all the better.

~~~
lbaskin
You're assuming that your self-driving car will not be slower than today's
human-driven cars, but until all (or practically all) vehicles on the road are
auto-driven, such cars are unlikely to be configured to exceed the speed limit
(in addition to the intense legal pressure - internal (lawyers) and external
(lawmakers) - to make sure speeding self-driving cars don't exist (I can
already see that phrase "speeding self-driving cars" being used by the media
to scare the unaware among the public).

------
krapp
"According to this science fiction scenario we've concocted, and Elon Musk,
who obviously knows what he's talking about, it will be illegal to drive your
car in exactly 14 years."

... is what this non-story amounts to.

------
pcurve
I think it will happen sooner or later, but it will be the market force doing
the work. At some point, it will become too expensive to engineer and build a
vehicle that is both autonomous and human operable. Offerings will dwindle.
Cheaper insurance and maintenance will accelerate people's flight to
autonomous cars.

------
AnimalMuppet
"Soon" here means by 2030.

So when will the last non-self-driving car be sold? 2020? That means it will
be illegal to drive one of those 2020s in 2030?

It could happen that way, but I doubt it. I think it more likely that the
liability for the accidents makes it economically advantageous to not drive
your car.

~~~
funkyy
The article is just clickbait. The ONLY way this could be done it would be
requirement around 2050 when driver-less cars will be everywhere, for people
that want to drive cars by themselves to pass much more advanced tests.

